# S&w 617 vs taurus 970



## hideit

i know the S&W 617 6" is a great gun but I saw a Taurus TRACKER MODEL 970 .22 LR REVOLVER at a local Gun Show and wondered what I would be giving up with the Taurus - it is half the cost.
yes 10 shots vs 7 shots but what else would I be finding it lacking?


----------



## clanger

You'll be lacking enough cash to buy another HG if you get the Smith. 

3 more rounds of .22, pre-driled and tapped aint worth the cost of another HG to me...the Smith is more than twice as much. 

We can't get the Taurus .22 revolvers here in Ca., did not do safety testing yet. I'd be all over one if we could.


----------



## Q!!

clanger said:


> You'll be lacking enough cash to buy another HG if you get the Smith.
> 
> 3 more rounds of .22, pre-driled and tapped aint worth the cost of another HG to me...the Smith is more than twice as much.
> 
> We can't get the Taurus .22 revolvers here in Ca., did not do safety testing yet. I'd be all over one if we could.


I agrre. Taurus are great


----------



## yeti

*S&W V. Taurus*

The S&W trigger will be MUCH better. Try each out and see. The Taurus revolvers aren't bad, but the S&W are very durable and accurate. Are you going to keep it along time? Get the better quality, you will feel it every time you use it.


----------



## James NM

If you're just looking for a cheap plinker, get the Taurus.

If you're looking for a quality revolver, and things like resale value, trigger pull, workmanship, and class matter to you, get the S&W. I think handguns, especially revolvers, are kind of like a meal in a fine restaurant - You'll remember the quality long after you've forgotten the price.

When the 970 first came out, it was priced pretty close to the 617 at about $700.00. Since the 970 couldn't compete quality wise with the 617, Taurus didn't sell many 970's. Now that wholesale is about $300 and street price is $350-$400, Taurus is selling some 970's. 

I happen to believe that the 617 is more than twice the gun of the 970. I'd rather have one 617 than two 970's.


----------



## Hollander

Just got the Taurus Tracker 4" .22 nine shot. Love it. Trigger was a very pleasant surprise. DA still kept on target. Really a blast of fun to shoot. First time out was Friday (my birthday) and I had a blast. I would have no qualms about the Taurus for lots of inexpensive fun. Check out www.onlinegundeals.com which is the Exchange where I got mine. Very easy to deal with and have fair prices, in fact, better than most.


----------



## TomC

I don't think it is even close. Get the 617. I have three and they are all great. I won't have a Taurus. The Taurus has a rep for inconsistent QA, where they often seem to excessively harden parts and make them brittle, or don't harden them at all, and leave them soft. Either way, it is junk. Is all their stuff junk? No, of course not, but enough is that I won't take the chance.


----------

